# married/ work /visa



## John22 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all I seriously need some advice here.

I'm from singapore but my gf is an american(who lives in america). Currently I'm working in Singapore and been saving some money for our marriage. I plan to move & work in america in 3 years time 

So here are a few questions I wanna ask:

1)So if i were to marry my american gf what are the priviliges/ benefits do i get?(eg green card???even if i get this how long will this last me?)

2)Ok i still have no idea what job I'm going to do when i moved to america so for how long can i remain unemployed?(cause i heard if you can't find a job within a mth then you'll be force to go back to your country?)

3)Ok i have no idea what so ever visa that i should apply for...SO can anybody assist me on this visa thing?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Does the gf currently live in Singapore?


----------



## John22 (Feb 20, 2009)

No she's an american living in america


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

John22 said:


> No she's an american living in america


Briefly

You've got several paths:

1: K1 visa -> US -> marry in US within 90 days -> adjust status -> green card
2: marry (anywhere but with caveats) -> K3 visa -> US -> adjust status -> green card
3: marry (anywhere) -> CR1 or IR1 immigrant visa -> US -> green card

Once you reach the "green card" stage, you can work and live in the US without too much red tape.

Method 1 takes 6 to 12 months from application to issue of K1 visa. Work is tricky (but possible) until you get a green card.
Method 2 is madness. Avoid at all costs.
Method 3 takes 6 to 12 months from application to issue of CR1 or IR1 visa. the advantage here is that you get the green card as soon as you arrive. 

Once the visa is issued, you have 6 months to use it.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Fatbrit - I've met people who married Americans and told me they didn't have the right to stay in the US if the marriage ended unless they had been married and living in the US for at least three years. True?


----------



## John22 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok what if for example me & my gf get married in singapore then live a couple of years there (lets say bout 3 years) then decided to migrate to america, what will happen to me?
or what priviliges do i get when i come over to america?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> Fatbrit - I've met people who married Americans and told me they didn't have the right to stay in the US if the marriage ended unless they had been married and living in the US for at least three years. True?


False...........


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

John22 said:


> Ok what if for example me & my gf get married in singapore then live a couple of years there (lets say bout 3 years) then decided to migrate to america, what will happen to me?
> or what priviliges do i get when i come over to america?


That's probably about the best way visa wise. You'd follow route 3, but the processing time would be even quicker as you could most probably file the initial petition at the consulate in Singapore. So, say 6 months from application to visa issue. 

On arrival, you would be a permanent resident with all the rights and obligations that entails. Read here.

By waiting at least two years after marriage, you get the regular green card and there's no need to file anything else after you get here to preserve your status.

You can naturalize as a USC around three years after you arrive if you so wish.


----------

